# 4x Strecken um Lörrach



## easyrider92 (10. Januar 2010)

Hey,

wollte mal fragen wo es den 4x und Pumptracks im Raum Lörrach gibt.


----------



## mangolassi (11. Januar 2010)

im Trailverzeichnis der traildevils könntest du mal nachschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyknuuut (12. Januar 2010)

in basel gibts aufm nt areal (nähe badischer bahnhof) auf jeden fall nen dirtspot. keine ahnung was sonst noch...


----------



## tjaaaaa (1. Februar 2010)

in freiburg also in den zug setzen und 45 min hoch fahren
dan aussteigen und schon da...
....naja nicht ganz


----------



## easyrider92 (1. Februar 2010)

Wow danke leute werd des mal an meine kollegen weitergeben...


----------



## Fufi7 (14. Februar 2010)

hi leute, komme auch aus lö. in basel gibts auch noch den horburgpark. dort wird gerade umgebaut. soll einen pumptrack geben und mehrere lines. 
wennm an spots sucht, dann is wohl traildevils wirklich die beste adresse.

ich persönlich würde gerne wieder die petition zurückholen einen dirtpark unter der A98 zu bauen. das war irgendwie 2007, aber wieder auf eis gelegt worden. es gab eben mal ein dokument, wo man seine unterschrift druntersetzen konnte.
das wäre einfach perfekt dort, weil man im winter auch fahren könnte. weiß allerdings nicht gerade wie man so etwas vernünftig angehen soll, oder ob das überhaupt noch einen zweck hat? was meint ihr dazu?? 

ich kehre dieses jahr nach einer langjährigen pause wieder zum dirtfahren zurück...zwar kein anfänger, aber richtig gut bin ich halt auch nicht. aber die leidenschaft is momentan riesen groß und ich möchte unbedingt fahren gehen.

gruß


----------



## velo rouge (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen keine Ahnung ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich frag trotzdem mal in die Runde:
Gibts denn  paar freeride-spots in Reihnfelden (baden) und Umgebung?
Mich verschlägt es vielleicht jobtechnisch dahin, aber wenns da fahrtechnisch nix gibt ,überleg ich mir das noch mal
danke


----------



## Fufi7 (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

es gibt schon ein paar strecken, aber muss man erst suchen.
unter anderem anscheinend auch bei säckingen.. einen richtig tollen und langen single trail mit anliegern usw. der aber dementsprechend lange ist zum hochzufahren. es gibt eben schon strecken hier, aber im südlichen schwarzwald muss man oft erst ein ziemliches stück hoch fahren...klingt vielleicht logisch, aber manchmal isses halt nervig.
ansonsten bietet die gegend unzählige möglichkeiten, wenn man bereit ist das bike ins auto zu packen... downhill/ freeriedestrecke in todtnau...max 45 min fahrt. bikepark lac blanc im elsass (1.5h), der angeblich hammer sein soll mit 6 verschiedenen strecken und schwierigkeitsgraden. und in die schweiz hast es von rheinfelden auch nciht weit...je nachdem in 5 min bis grenze. die schweiz ist klein und dort gibt es fürs we wahnsinnig viele bikeparks...wie gesagt bei traildevils.ch sind auf der karte viele strecken und parks zu finden. hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.

hoffentlcih findet mein vorheriger post auch den ein oder anderen interessierten bzw. jemanden mit ahnung.

gruss


----------



## velo rouge (26. Februar 2010)

Hey, 
danke, damit ist mir schon sehr geholfen!!In der Regel stört es mich nicht mein Rad auch hoch zu treten-die Schmerzgrenze ist bei 1,5 Stunden allerdings schon überschritten.Todtnau war ich noch nie, da hab ich auch nicht soviel gutes drüber gehört.Aber im Lac Blanc Park war ich letztes Jahr mal, und der ist echt klasse!!!Super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis!! Den kann ich nur weiterempfehlen ! Und Pistenmässig bin ich halt "freiburg-verwöhnt"......In Offenburg gibts übrigens auch ein echt klasse trail mit ordentlichen Felsbrocken und am schluss ein paar nette, grosse und kleine Kicker.
Und da ich jetzt n halbes jahr im Ausland war und kaum zum Biken gekommen bin, steht das radeln in der Topten meiner Prioritätenliste bezüglich der neuen Bleibe.
Greetz


----------



## deuter125 (5. April 2010)

Hallo
ich habe es geschaft das nun endlich ein mega bike park in waldshut tiengen gebaut wurde und das vom tschugg.kannst mir ja mal eine email senden ich sende dir mal bilder vom park


----------



## tjaaaaa (6. April 2010)

bilder bitte hier hochladen 
würde mich auch interesiren da ich nicht.........weit weg von wohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deuter125 (6. April 2010)

tjaaaaa schrieb:


> bilder bitte hier hochladen
> würde mich auch interesiren da ich nicht.........weit weg von wohne



sende mir eine email ich sende dir bilder


----------



## tjaaaaa (2. Mai 2010)

servus
so hab jetzt endlich ein 4x radl 
wan ist den die strecke fertig?
schaut sehr geil aus !
bzw kan man da irgendwie helfen 

gruß
amon


----------



## deuter125 (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo
die Strecke ist schon fertig,aber ohne den Belag macht es nicht so Spaß.Der Belag kommt an Pfingsten drauf.Ja da kannst du helfen.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Deleted 188746 (2. August 2011)

Wo kann man denn jetzt in Lörrach Dirt/ Pumptrack/ Gute Streetstellen finden?


----------



## Fufi7 (2. August 2011)

Jakob96 schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn jetzt in Lörrach Dirt/ Pumptrack/ Gute Streetstellen finden?



also zum streeten gibts nich so viel...bin aber diesbezüglich kein insider. skatepark im grütt eignet sich noch zum streeten vielleicht. beim laguna in weil auch ein kleiner skatepark mit halfpipe. pumptrack und dirt jumps gibt in eimeldingen beim Sichtwerk...dort muss man ein formular ausfüllen. siehe hier. http://www.bikespot-g5.de/
Basel horburgpark...bester pumptrack in der gegend und viele doubles hintereinander. dann schopfheim gibt es eine leicht abfallende dirtbahn...ehemals dualslalom mit neu geshapten doubles und step ups....die findest bei der motocross strecke gegenüber. in säckingen gibts nen park... da war ich aber noch nicht. wenn alles gut läuft, soll in den nächsten 1- 2 jahren unter der autobahnbrücke im grüttpark ein pumptrack entstehen. in allschwil in basel gibts nen dirtpark. hölstein etwa ne halbe stunde von hier in der schweiz ist ein neuer anscheinend guter pumptrack/dirtpark entstanden. ach ja... st chrischona freeridestrecke bei riehen den berg hoch beim fernsehturm im wald gibt es nen trail der für dirtbikes bis dh-bikes geeignet ist...macht auch zeimlich spass dort. vielleicht findest auf traildevils.ch unter trails noch mehr. hoffe das hilft dir.

cheers


----------



## Deleted 188746 (2. August 2011)

Danke, hat sehr geholfen ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teddy_ (30. September 2016)

Hey Leute 
Gibt es aktuelle Nachrichten zwecks dirt?
Gab mein Rad mal aufgebaut und wollte es mal testen 
Bin kein Profi komme vom parkfahren und möchte mich mal über den Herbst und Winter an die diets wagen

Gruß


----------



## Fufi7 (30. September 2016)

Hallo und willkommen, der Text da oben kannst Dir durchlesen.
Eimeldingen gibt es nicht mehr. Zum dirten lernen ist wohl säckingen am besten. Ein Pumptrack unter der a98 ist noch dazugekommen. Im Facebook unter Pumptrack Lörrach. Eigtl beste Methode um dein bike kennen zu lernen und fahrtecchnik trainieren. Springen dort ist jetzt nicht der bringer aber der Pumptrack ist ganz gut. Oft Dienstag Abend treffen wir uns. Meistens.
Gib Bescheid. Oder schreib mich im Facebook unter Pumptrack Lörrach an, wenn du noch mehr wissen willst.
Im Sommer fahr ich meistens DH und weniger Pumptrack.


----------



## teddy_ (30. September 2016)

Cool das mach ich 
Abonnement mein Name


----------



## teddy_ (30. September 2016)

Vllt komm ich morgen dort mal vorbei


----------



## Fufi7 (30. September 2016)

Na da lac
Blanc doch noch mal aufmacht, gehe ich vermutlich morgen oder Sonntag dort fahren


----------



## teddy_ (30. September 2016)

Stimmt das wäre auch eine Option 
Ich War zum closing da
Würde nochmal die r line sauber fahren :/


----------



## Fufi7 (30. September 2016)

War viel los?
Ja die fahr ich whs nich mehr. Hab ein neues bike seit Montag und war dieses Jahr Schönborn leberriss im kh. Schreib mal, wenn gehst.
017623576259


----------



## teddy_ (30. September 2016)

Mach ich; )
Ähm ja Perioden weiße War richtig viel los


----------

